# trail cams



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2008)

ok Im ready to upgrade, I currently have a moutltrie cam ( one of the first ones that came out) that Im gonna sell, for I guess 35.00 bucks. I want to get a better bigger camera that will do more than it does Im looking to spend around 200.00 bucks, I know you folks have alot of experience with these cameras so give me some hints in what to look for , what not to get, and what is the most bang for my buck.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think Scoutguard is the best one for that price range. Check the reviews at www.chasingame.com for the best info.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 8, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> ok Im ready to upgrade, I currently have a moutltrie cam ( one of the first ones that came out) that Im gonna sell, for I guess 35.00 bucks. I want to get a better bigger camera that will do more than it does Im looking to spend around 200.00 bucks, I know you folks have alot of experience with these cameras so give me some hints in what to look for , what not to get, and what is the most bang for my buck.
> Thanks
> Greg



just out of curiosity..  film or digital?


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 9, 2008)

Bodab1974 said:


> just out of curiosity..  film or digital?



digital


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the performance of the new moultrie 4.0 my cousin has one it takes great pics $199 i think im gona get the 5.0 its only $229 and its camo


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 10, 2008)

coreyhopper22 said:


> I like the performance of the new moultrie 4.0 my cousin has one it takes great pics $199 i think im gona get the 5.0 its only $229 and its camo



Do you have any idea how fast the trigger speed is?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2008)

Cuddeback capture is only 199...I got 2 of the cheap moultries from walmart for 69 each..They work pretty dang good! Now they are 100 each cause they aint on sale anymore!


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Scoutguard hands down. it's the fastest, smallest and most reliable out there for $200. Blows all the Moultries to shreds. The Cudde Capure is already having problems even though it was delayed several months.


----------



## jonday (Sep 30, 2008)

I have two Moultrie D-40 and love them get great pictures and videos. You can get two for $200 from bass pro shops but they were on sale for 69.95 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 30, 2008)

keep the info coming


----------



## GAGE (Sep 30, 2008)

Scout guard 550, it is small, takes both video and ir pictures, easy to use and the camo model is 209.00 shipped.


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Branchminnow:
Heres some specs on the Scoutguard 550.
http://thehuntinshack.com/trail-cam...t-guard-sg550-digital-ir-scouting-camera.html
I would like to hear some first-hand users experiences cause I am interested myself.


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Also found this on Woodys for you Branchminnow.
You could puchase from a fellow Woody in Texas.  He has some great combos on his site.  Thinking about getting the one for $230.  Comes with qty 2 2gb SD cards and the camo Scoutguard 550. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=241863&highlight=scoutguard
http://www.trailcamerasonline.com/


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Branch they got a Remington 5.0 at wally world 140.00 I think.
I dont have a clue about them but they look like they would be perty good, may go and pick one up next week.

AL


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 2, 2008)

BIGABOW said:


> Hey Branch they got a Remington 5.0 at wally world 140.00 I think.
> I dont have a clue about them but they look like they would be perty good, may go and pick one up next week.
> 
> AL



Before you buy that remington you might want to check chasinggame.com.I believe that's the one he said to run if somebody tried to give it to you.I don't know about ya'll but that don't sound like a very high recommendation to me.


----------

